# Transmisor FM valvular de 100W



## fchouza (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola, estoy intentando recolectar información para construir una emisora FM de aproximadamente 100W o algo más. Buscando en internet, conseguí varios esquemas que utilizan válvulas 829B que es similar a la 5984. Ahora bien, mi problema es que no logro conseguir un esquema en el que figuren los valores de todos los componentes, sobre todo, porque debido a alguna razón misteriosa, todos estos circuitos están en griego...

Si alguien puede ayudarme a reconstruir un esquema que incluya las dimensiones de los inductores, tendríamos un transmisor de relativamente alta potencia y bajo costo, lo cual suele ser necesario para muchas radios comunitarias.

Les adjunto varios de los esquemas que encotré...


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 21, 2008)

estimado amigo, para solucionar tu problema del idioma, , ingresa en Google, herramientas de idioma, haz click ahi, y te sale una pagina para que puedas realizar traducciones, ingresa el texto, ahora es necesario que sea  valvular?, si te sirve  avisame, x este medio, atentamente moises calderon
www.radiocanta.tk


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 21, 2008)

Siguen diagramas, espero te sean utiles, un abrazo
moises calderon


----------



## fchouza (Nov 21, 2008)

La ventaja de ser valvular son la simplicidad y los costos. Respecto del traductor de Google, voy a probarlo un poco mejor, pero las pruebas que hice no me dieron buenos resultados. Saludos y gracias!


----------



## marcelocg (Nov 4, 2009)

Antes que nada hola a todos, punto y aparte me encanta esto de lo valvular aunque me hice en la electronica del circuito integrado y demas yerbas, hace no mucho estuve probando un transmisor con 1 sola valvula la 6dq6 que vi en otro lado de este foro, con la diferencia que yo lo hice con una mas pequeña (porque le tengo un poquito de respeto a la AT) la 6bq5, me funciono de maravillas aunque no le pude sacar nada de potencia, ojala que en este debate podamos armar algo que sea potente lo que estoy deseando hace tiempo no con fines comerciales sino de puro traviezo no mas.

Vamos los invito a que aporten algo yo voy a poner todo lo que pueda para lograr el fin propuesto


----------



## marcelocg (Nov 18, 2009)

Estimado fchouza logrè de cierta manera desifrar el griego te paso los datos que dedusco del esquema que tiene una pagina de texto en dicha pagina se puede apreciar que da las dimenciones de las distintas bobinas (inductores) que lleva dicho transmisor y por favor pido la ayuda de algun colega que sepa mas de inductores y me corriga (en base a los errores aprendemos) vamos al grano: todo los inductores que estan marcados como RFC son 40 espiras de 1,5 cm de diametro con alambre de 1mm de diametro nucleo de aire (raro, generalmente se hace con nucleo de ferrite) estos RFC no son criticos.
L1- 3 espiras de 1,5 cm de diam. alambre de 1mm de diam.
L2- 2 espiras de 1,5 cm de diam. alambre de 1mm de diam.
L3- 3+4 espiras de 1,5 cm de diam. alambre de 1,5mm de diam (del lado del anodo de la 5763 se cuentan 3 espiras y se hace la derivacion quedando desde ahi hasta el capacitor las 4 espiras restantes)
L4A - L4B - 2 espiras de 1,5 cm de diam. alambre de 1,5mm de diam.
L5A - L5B - 4 espiras de 1,5 cm de diam. alambre de 1,5mm de diam.
L6 - 6 espiras con derivacion en la 3º de 2,5 cm de diam. alambre de 2,5mm de diam.
L7 - 2 espiraas de 2,5 cm de diam. alambre de 2,5 mm de diam.

Dispocisiones de las bobinas
L1 va dentro de L2
L3 va dentro de L4A
L5AB van dentro de L4B
L6 va dentro de L7


----------



## anton1086 (Nov 23, 2009)

disculpa busco un transmisor fm en banda comercial, has provado alguno que de 1 km real, y que sea muy estable? si es el caso me podrias indicar cual fue? te lo agradesco desde ahora..


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2009)

anton1086 dijo:


> disculpa busco un transmisor fm en banda comercial, has provado alguno que de 1 km real, y que sea muy estable? si es el caso me podrias indicar cual fue? te lo agradesco desde ahora..


¿ Empleaste el "Buscador de Foro" ?


----------



## gato129 (May 19, 2010)

Buenas, ando tambien en busca de un transmisor fm de 100w para una radio comunitaria, gracias


----------



## Dano (May 19, 2010)

gato129 dijo:


> Buenas, ando tambien en busca de un transmisor fm de 100w para una radio comunitaria, gracias




Y como lo vas a homologar?


----------

